# أرجو المساعدة



## تيمو (1 مايو 2011)

أرجو ممن يفهم سرياني ويوناني أن يترجم لي النص التالي من أعمال الرسل 2: 36

النص السرياني
ܫܪܝܪܐܝܬ ܗܟܝܠ ܢܕܥ ܟܠܗ ܒܝܬ ܐܝܤܪܝܠ ܕ*ܡܪܝܐ ܘܡܫܝܚܐ* ܥܒܕܗ ܐܠܗܐ ܠܗܢܐ ܝܫܘܥ ܕܐܢܬܘܢ ܙܩܦܬܘܢ ܀

النص اليوناني

asphalōs oun ginōsketō pas oikos israēl oti *kai **kurion auton kai christon* epoiēsen o theos touton ton iēsoun on umeis estaurōsate


شكراً سلفاً ، وإن أحببتم حذف الموضوع بعد ذلك ما فيه مشكلة ...


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

> *kai **kurion auton kai christon*


*لوحدها كدا ملهاش معنى 
لوحدها ربا ومسيحا **
النص السريانى يساعدك فيه استاذ حمورابى *


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

*ܡܪܝܐ     lord 
**ܘܡܫܝܚܐ    **Messiah,

*


----------



## تيمو (1 مايو 2011)

شكراً عزيزي شمس الحق

حالياً أنا في حوار مع شخص قال لي أن الترجمة ليست رباً ومسيحاً إنما سيّداً ومسيحاً وكوني ما بعرف باللغة اليونانية أو السريانية ، فالتجأت إليكم

شكراً مرة أخرى ، سأراسل الزميل حمورابي ... مشكور صديقي


----------



## تيمو (1 مايو 2011)

شكراً مرة أخرى ، ولكن لماذا قال لي الشخص أن الترجمة ليست رباً بل سيداً؟


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

*كريون تعنى سيد بشرى لو اضاف الي الكلمة وجه سيادته
كسيد البيت سيد الاسرة سيد العمل
لكن كريوس بالمعنى المطلق لا تطلق سوى على الرب وحده 
فهو السيد المطلق لكل الخليقة 
اساله انا معاك ونترجمها جعله سيدا ومسيحا
سيد على مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## تيمو (1 مايو 2011)

*ܡܪܝܐ lord *

هذه هي ذاتها كيريون اليوناني؟

بس الصراحة لم أفهم ماذا قصدت بمداخلتك الأخير ، معلّش اتحمّل جهلي اللغوي


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

*افتح رسالة كولوسى الاصحاح الرابع عدد رقم 1
**Οἱ κύριοι, τὸ δίκαιον καὶ τὴν ἰσότητα τοῖς δούλοις παρέχεσθε, εἰδότες ὅτι καὶ ὑμεῖς ἔχετε κύριον ἐν οὐρανῷ
**هنا الكلمة اتت بمعنها الاتنين سيادة بشرية وسيادة سماوية .*
*سيادة السادة لعبيدهم  **Οἱ κύριοι, δούλοις**وسيادة المسيح السماوية * κύριον ἐν οὐρανῷ
*أَيُّهَا السَّادَةُ، قَدِّمُوا لِلْعَبِيدِ الْعَدْلَ وَالْمُسَاوَاةَ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا سَيِّدًا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ*​


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

> *ܡܪܝܐ lord *
> 
> هذه هي ذاتها كيريون اليوناني؟


*ايوة
افتح مثلا انجيل متى الاصحاح الاول عدد20 
ملاك الرب
*Matthew 1:20 - [FONT=&quot]ܟ݁ܰܕ݂ ܗܳܠܶܝܢ ܕ݁ܶܝܢ ܐܶܬ݂ܪܰܥܺܝ ܐܶܬ݂ܚܙܺܝ ܠܶܗ ܡܰܠܰܐܟ݂ܳܐ  ܕ݁ܡܳܪܝܳܐ ܒ݁ܚܶܠܡܳܐ ܘܶܐܡܰܪ ܠܶܗ ܝܰܘܣܶܦ݂ ܒ݁ܪܶܗ ܕ݁ܕ݂ܰܘܺܝܕ݂ ܠܳܐ ܬ݁ܶܕ݂ܚܰܠ ܠܡܶܣܰܒ݂ ܠܡܰܪܝܰܡ ܐܰܢ݈ܬ݁ܬ݂ܳܟ݂ ܗܰܘ ܓ݁ܶܝܪ ܕ݁ܶܐܬ݂ܺܝܠܶܕ݂ ܒ݁ܳܗ ܡܶܢ ܪܽܘܚܳܐ ܗܽܘ ܕ݁ܩܽܘܕ݂ܫܳܐ  [/FONT]*
*


> بس الصراحة لم أفهم ماذا قصدت بمداخلتك الأخير ، معلّش اتحمّل جهلي اللغوي


*يعنى السيادة البشرية لازم يكون فى مقومات ليها
انا عندى عبيد عندى سلطة عندى اى شئ يجعلنى سيدا فى الحالة دى اكون سيد بالمعنى البشرى
لكن المسيح سيادته وربوبيته سماوية لا علاقة له بمفهوم السيادة البشرى
فالسيد هو الرب بمعناها المطلق  
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2011)

هل السيد المسيح كان سيدا على احد بالمعنى البشري للسيد في ذلك العصر ؟


----------



## تيمو (1 مايو 2011)

ܕ݁ܡܳܪܝܳܐ

هذه رسمها يختلف عن هذه *ܡܪܝܐ*

*هل في السريانية تشكيل كما في العبرية؟*

*معلّش عزيزي شمس الحق ، ومولكا استحملوا عشان لمّا أرد عليه أكون متأكد *

*لي عودة بعد قليل*


----------



## Michael (1 مايو 2011)

*رباً ومسيحاً هيا هياها سيد ومسيحاً

معنى كلمة رب هيا نفس معنى كلمة سيد وجائت كثيرا لفظ سيد للمسيح على انة رب

مثال

سيد البيت = رب الرب بالمصري كدة
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

> ܕ݁ܡܳܪܝܳܐ
> 
> هذه رسمها يختلف عن هذه *ܡܪܝܐ*
> 
> ...


*هى هى نفس الكلمة راجع كويس 
اعمال الرسل
*ܫܪܝܪܐܝܬ ܗܟܝܠ ܢܕܥ ܟܠܗ ܒܝܬ ܐܝܤܪܝܠ ܕ*ܡܪܝܐ ܘܡܫܝܚܐ* ܥܒܕܗ ܐܠܗܐ ܠܗܢܐ ܝܫܘܥ ܕܐܢܬܘܢ ܙܩܦܬܘܢ ܀
*متى*
[FONT=&quot]ܟ݁ܰܕ݂ ܗܳܠܶܝܢ ܕ݁ܶܝܢ ܐܶܬ݂ܪܰܥܺܝ ܐܶܬ݂ܚܙܺܝ ܠܶܗ ܡܰܠܰܐܟ݂ܳܐ  ܕ݁ܡܳܪܝܳܐ ܒ݁ܚܶܠܡܳܐ ܘܶܐܡܰܪ ܠܶܗ ܝܰܘܣܶܦ݂ ܒ݁ܪܶܗ ܕ݁ܕ݂ܰܘܺܝܕ݂ ܠܳܐ ܬ݁ܶܕ݂ܚܰܠ ܠܡܶܣܰܒ݂ ܠܡܰܪܝܰܡ ܐܰܢ݈ܬ݁ܬ݂ܳܟ݂ ܗܰܘ ܓ݁ܶܝܪ ܕ݁ܶܐܬ݂ܺܝܠܶܕ݂ ܒ݁ܳܗ ܡܶܢ ܪܽܘܚܳܐ ܗܽܘ ܕ݁ܩܽܘܕ݂ܫܳܐ [/FONT]*
*


----------



## Michael (1 مايو 2011)

*الترجمة الأنجليزية

Act 2:36  ThereforeG3767 let allG3956 the houseG3624 of IsraelG2474 knowG1097 assuredly,G806 thatG3754 GodG2316 hath madeG4160 that sameG5126 Jesus,G2424 whomG3739 yeG5210 have crucified,G4717 bothG2532 LordG2962 andG2532 Christ.G5547 


والمقطع الذى يهم الموضوع هو LordG2962 andG2532 Christ.G5547

وبالأستعانة الى قاموس Strong’s Hebrew and Greek Dictionaries 
نجد أن معنى كلمة LordG2962 
هو
G2962
κύριος
kurios
koo'-ree-os
From κῦρος kuros (supremacy); supreme in authority, that is, (as noun) controller; by implication Mr. (as a respectful title): - God, Lord, master, Sir.

بالاضافة الى أن جميع الترجمات العربية المختلفة ذكرت انها رباً وليس سيد (يعنى حاجة أضافية )

(2SVD)  فليعلم يقينا جميع بيت إسرائيل أن الله جعل يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه أنتم ربا ومسيحا».
(ALAB) فليعلم يقينا بنو إسر ائيل جميعا، أن الله قد جعل يسوع، هذا الذي صلبتموه أنتم، ربا ومسيحا!»
(ASB) "إذن يجب على كل بني إسرائيل أن يعرفوا بكل تأكيد أن عيسى هذا الذي أنتم صلبتموه، جعله الله المسيح سيد الكل."
(GNA) فليعلم بنو إسرائيل كلهم علم اليقين أن الله جعل يسوع هذا الذي صلبْــتموه أنتم ربا ومسيحا)). 
(JAB) فليعلم يقينا بيت إسرائيل أجمع أن يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه أنتم قد جعله الله ربا ومسيحا)). 
(PANTV) فليعلم إذن يقينا جميع بيت إسرائيل، أن الله قد جعل يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه أنتم، ربا ومسيحا". 


*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 مايو 2011)

*هو الاستاذ حمورابى جالك اهو احنا ننسحب بقة 
*


----------



## حمورابي (1 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> أرجو ممن يفهم سرياني أن يترجم لي النص التالي من أعمال الرسل 2: 36
> 
> النص السرياني
> ܫܪܝܪܐܝܬ ܗܟܝܠ ܢܕܥ ܟܠܗ ܒܝܬ ܐܝܤܪܝܠ ܕ*ܡܪܝܐ ܘܡܫܝܚܐ* ܥܒܕܗ ܐܠܗܐ ܠܗܢܐ ܝܫܘܥ ܕܐܢܬܘܢ ܙܩܦܬܘܢ ܀
> ...




*الترجمة الحرفية كما هي في الآرامية : 

بالحقيقة اذا نـُعلم جيمع بيت اسرائيل الرب والمسيح عملهُ الله لهذا يسوع ...
انتم صلبتوهُ 

اكيد في الارامية تشكيل المعنى والكلمات مفهوم ولكن بالترجمة سوف يتغير  

فقط ملاحظة : 
انا اترجم حرفيــًا 

ܫܪܝܪܐܝܬ = حقيقة = يقين  
ܗܟܝܠ = اذا 
 ܢܕܥ = نعلم = نعرف
ܟܠܗ = جميع 
 ܒܝܬ ܐܝܤܪܝܠ = بيت اسرائيل 
ܡܪܝܐ  = الرب 
ܘ = و 
ܡܫܝܚܐ = المسيح 
ܥܒܕܗ = عملهُ 
 ܐܠܗܐ = الله 
 ܠܗܢܐ = لهذا 
ܝܫܘܥ = يسوع 
 ܕܐܢܬܘܢ = انتم 
 ܙܩܦܬܘܢ = صلبتوهُ 

*


----------



## حمورابي (1 مايو 2011)

*ܡܪܝܐ = رب
ܡܵܪܝܵܐ = رب 

ܐܲܠܵܗܵܐ = الله 

ܡܫܝܼܚܵܐ = مسيح

ܝܼܫܘܥ = يسوع 

ܡܵܪܲܢ = سيدنا 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مايو 2011)

*متابع​*


----------



## حمورابي (1 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> شكراً عزيزي شمس الحق
> 
> حالياً أنا في حوار مع شخص قال لي أن الترجمة ليست رباً ومسيحاً إنما سيّداً ومسيحاً وكوني ما بعرف باللغة اليونانية أو السريانية ، فالتجأت إليكم




*الجملة هي ربـًا ومسيحاً 
لأنها هكذا ܕܡܪܝܐ ܘܡܫܝܚܐ 

لو كانت هكذا . ܕܡܵܪܵܐ ܘܡܫܝܚܐ 
كان المعنى سيداً ومسيحاً *


----------



## تيمو (1 مايو 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *الجملة هي ربـًا ومسيحاً *
> *لأنها هكذا ܕܡܪܝܐ ܘܡܫܝܚܐ *
> 
> *لو كانت هكذا . ܕܡܵܪܵܐ ܘܡܫܝܚܐ *
> *كان المعنى سيداً ومسيحاً *


 
شكراً حمورابي 

*هذه الجزئيئة جداً هامة ، فهل للتشكيل دور في تغيير المعنى؟*

بسبب هكذا مواقف ابتدأت بدورة لغة عبرية ، وأعتقد أنني بعد أنهي اللغة العبرية ، سأبدأ بدورة سرياني أو آرامي (الصراحة لا أعرف الفرق بينهما أو هل هما ذات اللغة)

ولكن يبدو أن هذه اللغة معقّدة قليلاً ، تُكتب كالعربي مشلبك أما العبري عكس العبري الذي يُكتب حروف منفصلة

شكراً جزيلاً لك وللزميل شمس الحق ومولكا ومايكل ، لو انزنأت تاني ، عرفت سكتي كويس


----------



## تيمو (1 مايو 2011)

عزيزي حمورابي

لو بعثت لك بقاموس سرياني أو آرامي ، هل تستطيع أن تساعدني أي الألفاظ تنطبق على النص ؟؟


----------



## حمورابي (1 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> عزيزي حمورابي
> 
> لو بعثت لك بقاموس سرياني أو آرامي ، هل تستطيع أن تساعدني أي الألفاظ تنطبق على النص ؟؟



*يعني تريد ان ترسل لي قواميس . ! 
ما ترجمتهُ لك  هو حرفي . .
 ولكن اي كلمة حضرتك لست متأكد منها اكتبها .  ! *


----------



## تيمو (2 مايو 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *يعني تريد ان ترسل لي قواميس . ! *
> *ما ترجمتهُ لك هو حرفي . .*
> *ولكن اي كلمة حضرتك لست متأكد منها اكتبها . ! *




كان قصدي أنه أرسل لي قاموس وحدد رقم الصفحة الموجودة فيها الألفاظ قائلاً أن الكلمة تحمل أكثر من معنى ، وعندما بحثتُ في الصفحة المُشار إليها وجدتُ الكثير من الكلمات ذات الرسم المختلف والتي تحمل معاني سيد ورب ، ولكن أول معنى وهو مرسوم بطريقة مختلفة عن باقي الكلمات تعني الرب فقط ، أما  باقي الكلمات تختلف بالرسم وتعني رب أو سيد ، فما أردته هو أن أُشير له أي كلمة هي الموجودة في النص الكتابي.

على أية حال ، لا أظنها فكرة مناسبة لأنني لا أستطيع إدراج مرفقات أو ملفات مع الرد.

شكراً زميلي ، غلّبتك معي ، سأعود لكَ قريباً 

شكراً مرة أخرى


----------



## تيمو (3 مايو 2011)

هذه هي الصفحة ، الشخص يعتمد على ترجمة الكلمة maitre حسب الرسم الثاني ، ولكن بحسب الرسم الأول هي le seigneur ، فأي الرسم هو الموجود في النص بحسب أعمال الرسل لأنني أرى إختلاف في الرسم ولا أعرف أي منهم المستعمل في النص الكتابي؟


----------



## حمورابي (3 مايو 2011)

*ܡܵܪܝܵܐ = تعني الرب وهذه الكلمة هي المذكورة في العدد الذي تفضلت بهِ . اعمال الرسل 
ܡܵܪܵܐ = سيد 

يعني اعمال الرسل 

ܫܪܝܪܐܝܬ ܗܟܝܠ ܢܕܥ ܟܠܗ ܒܝܬ ܐܝܤܪܝܠ ܕܡܪܝܐ ܘܡܫܝܚܐ ܥܒܕܗ ܐܠܗܐ ܠܗܢܐ ܝܫܘܥ ܕܐܢܬܘܢ ܙܩܦܬܘܢ 

ܡܪܝܐ ܘܡܫܝܚܐ 

يعني هذه الاية ليست هكذا . 

ܫܪܝܪܐܝܬ ܗܟܝܠ ܢܕܥ ܟܠܗ ܒܝܬ ܐܝܤܪܝܠ ܕܡܪܐ ܘܡܫܝܚܐ ܥܒܕܗ ܐܠܗܐ ܠܗܢܐ ܝܫܘܥ ܕܐܢܬܘܢ ܙܩܦܬܘܢ 

ܡܪܐ ܘܡܫܝܚܐ 

يعني هذه الكلمة تنقصها فقط حرف الياء " ܝ " 

ܡ ܪ ܐ لو كانت ܡ ܪ ܝ ܐ واكيد مع التشكيل كان المعنى اختلف . 

*


----------



## تيمو (8 مايو 2011)

شكراً عزيزي حمورابي

ولكن لي سؤال ...

في الترجمة العبرية لجميع النصوص المتعلّقة بهذا النص: قال الرب لربي ، أُستعمل لربي الاسم: أدوني وليس أدوناي ، مما يعني أن لربي الثانية تعني لسيدي وليس ربي (إلهي) ؟ هل من تفسير


----------



## Michael (8 مايو 2011)

*هو انت كل دة يا ميتو ومخلصتش حوارك مع الى بتتناقش معاة ؟؟

ممكن الينك بتاع مناقشتك مع الراجل الى بتقول انك بتناقشة بالجزئية دى ؟؟
*


----------



## تيمو (8 مايو 2011)

لا يا عزيزي

هو أنا تناقشت معها ، ولكن هو قام بوضع هذه الترجمة العبرية أمامي ، وكوني أدرس العبرية ، قمتُ بالرجوع لجميع النصوص الموجودة في مزامير 110 ، متى 22: 44 وأيضاً أعمال الرسل ...

قرأتها جميها لكي أتأكد من ذاتي ، وأدركتُ أن لا وجود لكلمة أدوناي (بالعبري هي اللفظة الوحيدة التي تعني الرب) بل أدوني (بالعبري تعني السيد ، وهي تُقال للبشر)

الحقيقة أصبح الموضوع يعنيني أكثر من مجرد أن أُكمل حواري مع ذلك الشخص.


----------



## Michael (8 مايو 2011)

* ممكن الينك بتاع مناقشتك مع الراجل الى بتقول انك بتناقشة بالجزئية دى ؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مايو 2011)

لأ يا ميتو ، كلامك مش صحيح ، انتظر الأخ ابن الملك ، سوف يجيبك قريبا عن هذه النقطة تحديداً ..


----------



## تيمو (8 مايو 2011)

عزيزي مولكا ومايكل ...


كلامي صحيح ، فأنا أدرس العبري ، لستُ محترف ولكن أستطيع التمييز بين أدوني وأدوناي ...

إليك نص من أعمال الرسل :

כִּי דָוִד א עָלָה הַשָּׁמָיְמָה וְהוּא בְּפִיו אָמַר נְאֻם יְהוָֹה *לַאדֹנִי* שֵׁב לִימִינִי

لاحظ أنه وضع تحت حرف النون حركة كسرة وتبعتها الياء فتُلفظ أدوني ، لو وضع تحت النون حركة فتحة للُفظت أدوناي


----------



## حمورابي (8 مايو 2011)

*قمتُ بالرد في ذلك الموضوع وفي ذلك المنتدى ولكن الظاهر ذلك الزميل لا يعرف الآرامية ويريد ان يثبت شئ لاوجود لهُ . . *


----------



## تيمو (8 مايو 2011)

نعم عزيزي حمورابي قرأتُ ردّك ولكنه أدخلني في متاهة العبرية ، ولأنني أفقه قليلاً فيها وجدتُ كلامه صحيح هذه المرة


شكراً لك ، سأقيّم مداخلتك هناك عندما أجد جواب للترجمة العبرية  

غلّبتك معي زميلي ... قريباً سأتعلّم الآرامية


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (8 مايو 2011)

*نص المزمور 110:






لا تعتمد على الترجمات كأساس، العهد الجديد مكتوب باليونانية فالترجمة العبرية لا تعني شيئا.

تحياتي*


----------



## تيمو (8 مايو 2011)

شكراً عزيزي كيرلوس

ولكن لاحظ العدد خمس والمكتوب فيها أدوناي والتي تعني الرب (الإله) وبين الكلمة التي خططتها أنتَ بالأحمر والمكتوبة أدوني (سيد) هناك حركة مد (فتحة) تُغيّر بالمعنى


לִימִינִי

לִימִינָי

الأولى تعني السيد ، والثانية تعني الرب ... يمكنك أن تقارن بين اللفظتين في ذات النص : عدد 1 وعدد 5


----------



## تيمو (8 مايو 2011)

آسف طلعت الكلمة بالغلط

قصدي


לַאדֹנִי

לַאדֹנָי


----------



## Michael (8 مايو 2011)

*ممكن الينك بتاع مناقشتك مع الراجل الى بتقول انك بتناقشة بالجزئية دى ؟؟


**ممكن الينك بتاع مناقشتك مع الراجل الى بتقول انك بتناقشة بالجزئية دى ؟؟


**ممكن الينك بتاع مناقشتك مع الراجل الى بتقول انك بتناقشة بالجزئية دى ؟؟


**ممكن الينك بتاع مناقشتك مع الراجل الى بتقول انك بتناقشة بالجزئية دى ؟؟


**ممكن الينك بتاع مناقشتك مع الراجل الى بتقول انك بتناقشة بالجزئية دى ؟؟


**ممكن الينك بتاع مناقشتك مع الراجل الى بتقول انك بتناقشة بالجزئية دى ؟؟


**ممكن الينك بتاع مناقشتك مع الراجل الى بتقول انك بتناقشة بالجزئية دى ؟؟


**ممكن الينك بتاع مناقشتك مع الراجل الى بتقول انك بتناقشة بالجزئية دى ؟؟


**ممكن الينك بتاع مناقشتك مع الراجل الى بتقول انك بتناقشة بالجزئية دى ؟؟


**ممكن الينك بتاع مناقشتك مع الراجل الى بتقول انك بتناقشة بالجزئية دى ؟؟


**ممكن الينك بتاع مناقشتك مع الراجل الى بتقول انك بتناقشة بالجزئية دى ؟؟


**ممكن الينك بتاع مناقشتك مع الراجل الى بتقول انك بتناقشة بالجزئية دى ؟؟


*


----------



## تيمو (8 مايو 2011)

ببعتلك إياها ع الخاص ، لأنو المنتدى توجهوا إلحادي


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مايو 2011)

يا ميتو ، كلامك خطأ ، للمرة الثانية ولكن ليس لدي وقت الآن لتوضيح هذا والسبب أنت لا تعرفه إلى الآن ، انتظر الأخ ابن الملك ..


----------



## حنا السرياني (8 مايو 2011)

نص المزمور بالعبري
 לדוד מזמור נאם יהוה לאדני שׁב לימיני עד־אשׁית איביך הדם לרגליך׃ 
و معني كلمه ادوناي من قاموس براون
H113
אדן  /  אדון
'âdôn  /  'âdôn
BDB Definition:
1) firm, strong, lord, master
1a) lord, master
1a1) reference to men
1a1a) superintendent of household,of affairs
1a1b) master
1a1c) king
1a2) reference to God
1a2a) the Lord God
1a2b) Lord of the whole earth
1b) lords, kings
اي انها تعني الرب نفسه و قد ترجمها اليهود في ترجمتهم المعتمده
JPS
Psa 110:1  A Psalm of David. The LORD saith unto my lord: 'Sit thou at My right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool.' 
و ترجموها قال الرب لربي و ليس لسيدي
و ايضا من الترجمات الانكليزيه القديمه
KJV
Psa 110:1  A Psalm of David. The LORD said unto my Lord, Sit thou at my right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool. 
Webster
Psa 110:1  A Psalm of David. The LORD said to my Lord, Sit thou at my right hand, until I make thy enemies thy footstool. 
Bishops
Psa 110:1  [A psalme of Dauid.]  God sayd vnto my Lorde: sit thou on my right hande, vntyll I make thyne enemies thy footestoole. 
و ايضا من الترجمات القديمه جدا
السبعينيه lxx
Psa 110:1  (109:1) Τῷ Δαυιδ ψαλμός. Εἶπεν ὁ κύριος τῷ κυρίῳ μου Κάθου ἐκ δεξιῶν μου, ἕως ἂν θῶ τοὺς ἐχθρούς σου ὑποπόδιον τῶν ποδῶν σου. 
 كيريوس لكيريو اي رب و ربي
و كيريوس و كيريوهما نفس الاسم و الدليل من قاموس ثاير
G2962
κύριος
kurios
Thayer Definition:
1) he to whom a person or thing belongs, about which he has power of deciding; master, lord
1a) the possessor and disposer of a thing
1a1) the owner; one who has control of the person, the master
1a2) in the state: the sovereign, prince, chief, the Roman emperor
1b) is a title of honour expressive of respect and reverence, with which servants greet their master
1c) this title is given to: God, the Messiah
الاتينيه .. الفلجاتا
Psa 110:1  (109:1) David psalmus dixit Dominus Domino meo sede a dextris meis donec ponam inimicos tuos scabillum pedum tuorum 
دومينوس و دومينو اي رب و ربي
البشيطا السريانيه و ترجمتها المعتمده للدكتور لامزا
The LORD said unto my lord
http://www.lamsabible.com/LamsaOT/19_psalms.htm
و ان كنت تريد المزيد فهناك المزيد


----------



## تيمو (8 مايو 2011)

servant-17 قال:


> Psa 110:1  A Psalm of David. The LORD said unto my Lord, Sit thou at my right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool.
> Webster




لاحظ الفرق في الترجمات لتوضيح الفرق بين أدوني (سيد) أدوناي (الرب) ‏

السيد تكون ‏small letters

بينما الرب تكون كلها ‏
CAPITAL LETTERS


----------



## حنا السرياني (8 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> لاحظ الفرق في الترجمات لتوضيح الفرق بين أدوني (سيد) أدوناي (الرب) ‏
> 
> السيد تكون ‏small letters
> 
> ...


يا اخي لا تنسي ان الاسم الاول هو يهوه יהוה وهو اقدس اسم عند اليهود و المسيحيين
و لذلك يجب ان يكتب بحروف CAPITAL LETTERS
..من حيث المعني لا يهم ان كان يكتب بحرف capital or small
فالمهم هو المعني


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 مايو 2011)

> في الترجمة العبرية لجميع النصوص المتعلّقة بهذا النص: قال الرب لربي ، أُستعمل لربي الاسم: أدوني وليس أدوناي ، مما يعني أن لربي الثانية تعني لسيدي وليس ربي (إلهي) ؟ هل من تفسير


ميتو ، اقرأ اولا الجزء ده   #*70*
لو احتجت اضافة او انك تسأل اى سؤال تانى ، انا بانتظارك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 مايو 2011)

*نقلت لكم نص التعليق​*


!ابن الملك! قال:


> انت قلت
> #*32*
> 
> وده كان ردى
> ...


----------



## تيمو (8 مايو 2011)

راائع عزيزي ابن الملك

*اتضحت الصورة كثيراً ، ولكن طالما تم التشكيل من قبل اليهود لماذا لم يلجئوا لتشكيل الكلمة بما يُعطي للقاريء ‏الفهم الواضح وبدون لُبُس؟
*

وأرجو أن تزودني برابط لقاموس براون ، وهل هو قاموس مسيحي أم يهودي؟ ‏

لأنني دخلتُ على مواقع يهودية كثيرة ، ما وجدته يؤكّد أن أدوني تختلف في معناها ، ولذلك أخطأ المسيحيون ‏بنسبها كدليل لألوهية المسيح  ‏


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 مايو 2011)

*فى كمان نقطة ، *
*لحد القرون التى تسبق الميلاد مباشرة ، كان النساخ لاسفار العهد القديم لا يضعون تشكيلا : فالتشكسل ظهر فى القرن السابع ، ويمكن التأكد من ذلك بالاضطلاع على مخطوطات قمران للقرن الاول والثانى قبل الميلاد ، والاضطلاع على مخطوطات الميسوريتك للقرن التاسع والعاشر .*

*وطالما نحن نتكلم علميا ،*
*من الممكن ان نقول اننا نملك مخطوطة تثبت ان اليهود فهموا ان ادونى المذكورة هى اشارة للرب ، تلك المخطوطة هى اول مخطوطة للعهد الجديد تذكر نص الاناجيل فى تلك القضية (حوار اليهود مع المسيح) وهى بالتالى تعود لما قبل التشكيل .*


> *اتضحت الصورة كثيراً ، ولكن طالما تم التشكيل من قبل اليهود لماذا لم يلجئوا لتشكيل الكلمة بما يُعطي للقاريء ‏الفهم الواضح وبدون لُبُس؟*



*مش فاهم قصدك*


> *وأرجو أن تزودني برابط لقاموس براون ، وهل هو قاموس مسيحي أم يهودي؟ ‏*


*ممكن تعمل سيرش عليه ، بصراحة انا مستعجل جدا ، سامحنى*
*Brown dictionary Hebrew - English (BDB)*


----------



## حمورابي (9 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> نعم عزيزي حمورابي قرأتُ ردّك ولكنه أدخلني في متاهة العبرية ، ولأنني أفقه قليلاً فيها


 
*لايجب الخروج من سياق الحوار . فزميلك حينما عرف انهُ مخطأ اللتجأ الى ايات اخرى لكي يثبت مايريد . *

*نحنُ تكلمنا حول اعمال الرسل وقياساً بما فيها فالكلمة تدل على " الرب " . *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 مايو 2011)

أعتذر عن المداخلة بدون قراءة كل ما سبق ، لكثرته ، وربنا يبارك ويزيد

وما أريد قوله ، أو تكراره إن كان قد سبق قوله ، هو أن المسيح هو رب وسيد ، وليس فقط ذلك ، بل إنه : رب الأرباب ، ورئيس الرؤساء ، هكذا على الوجه المطلق

+++ وكان بعض المتهودين المدخلين على الكنيسة فى الأجيال الأولى قد حاولوا الخلط بين رب المجد وبين الملائكة ، فرد عليهم الإنجيل

وما زال أتباع اليهود - المدخلين خلسة أيضاً - يثيرون نفس البلبلات ، وقد سبق لى عمل رد عليهم ، بعنوان : لاهوت المسيح - رد على شهود يهوه

ورابطه هو :

http://christotheology-2.blogspot.com/


----------

